# Painting Sillosocks



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Hello All-

Got our order of economy sillosocks, pre painted blues, and sentrys the other day. We have approx. 450 economy sillosocks to paint. Just wondering what everyone does for the eyes/bill? Is there a special paint that will stick to the corrugated plastic, or does it need to be roughed up with sandpaper? Do you try and get the bill color matched at a paint store? Would a red permanent marker work for the bill? Maybe the be all around option(and my feeling) is to just invest in the bill/eye stickers?

Just looking for opinions on what others have done.

Thanks


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I would not use a red marker. I think it is worth buying the stickers. I have made hundreds of these decoys and i would just call up Jim Jones and order the stickers.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

For the bills I used a spray paint.Went to Home Depot and they had various paints in various brands.The one I got was(if I remember correctly) Dusty Rose or something like that. It's a dang close match to the color of a snow goose's bill. I just sprayed it on the bill area(no sanding) and let it dry.Went back and used a permanent marker for the smile(seperate the lower/upper bill) and the eyeball(I did the eyes before I assembled them). Has worked great and if you can get a nice warm day,spray them and let them dry while blowing in the wind in your yard.Dries much faster and you can have them all done in an afternoon. They do need to dry for quite awhile(few hours) no matter how ya do it so they don't end up stuck together when ya stack them.Ya might need 2 cans of paint for 450 decoys. Here's one with a little added splatter after a morning last spring :lol: ..........









Alex


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I would paint them myself, no point in spending $5 a dozen on econos. Go to Lowes, etc. and get a pint of Dusty Pink mixed up, that $5 can will do all 450 of those decoys. I did all mine with a foam brush, takes no time at all to paint the bill. I didn't sand or anything, used one coat, it covered great and is holding up very well. I painted one side of all of mine one night, one side the next. Didn't worry about the grin patch though, I don't know that it is needed. Good luck!


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Dusty Rose is the color of spray paint that I used. Just spray it on and leave them for about 2 hrs in the air outside. I've been using mine for three years and the paint is still on there.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Anyone know which store in particular has the dusty rose color? I ran to Lowes, Home Depot, and a local hardware store last night and couldn't find it or anything all that close. Found one color but it is a little too orange, bought some red and did a base coat with that then topped it lightly with the terracotta(too orange color) and it looks alright, but I like the looks of that dusty rose better and it would be a lot easier to be able to do just one coat of a single color.

I guess Menards is really the last place to check, if anyone has any idea of where to get that dusty rose, I would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Anybody? This is one I painted with something close (terracota) but I think it is too orange. Think this is close enough?


----------



## DonkeyCart (Mar 1, 2005)

Its perfect.

If you want it darker just dust it with black. I did mine the same way. Painted dusty rose then dusted top with black. They;ll get muddy and darken up too.If the snows are close enough to see the bill color then you need to be whacking and stacking.


----------



## duckdogsroc (Feb 15, 2010)

krylon has a color called pimento pretty close match k-mart had it


----------



## popo (Jul 20, 2003)

Dusty Rose comes in different shades. You can right click on this one, print it, and take it to a paint store, and they
can match it.


----------

